# help for graduation thesis!!!!



## francy84 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hii!! I'm Francesca from Italy and I'm attending the last year at the university. For my graduation thesis I'd like to translate an australian book with a particular language so I could analyze the difference between British and Australian english. Can you suggest me an author or a book???? thank you very much!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

francy84 said:


> Hii!! I'm Francesca from Italy and I'm attending the last year at the university. For my graduation thesis I'd like to translate an australian book with a particular language so I could analyze the difference between British and Australian english. Can you suggest me an author or a book???? thank you very much!!


What do you actually mean Francesca by


> I'd like to translate an australian book with a particular language


 for most Australian books will be in english.
Certainly there can be some differences between english spoken in england _[ which itself probably has quite a few variances in accents and word use such as why the Beatles from Liverpool sang as they did and you'll probably find a huge difference between their singing nearly 50 years ago and how Paul McCartney sounds now for to some extent his voice may be more internationalised, whereas your typical Liverpudlians and Yorkshireans or someone from Cornwall or Devonshire may all hav a different twang to their voices ]_ with us Aussies saying the Poms speak as though they have a plum in their mouth and Australians are reputed to have a good dose of strine which kind of means we do not finish of words so precisely when speaking and then there will also be Aussie slang which will probably be more evident in written works.
You will find a bit @ Australian slang - Australia's Culture Portal
about Aussie slang and in part a fair bit of it has probably been derived from various immigrants to Australia over many years as words from different languages have become more used within our english and quite likely with many Italians having immigrated to Australia, we probably refer to much more than just pasta, pizza and vino from the Italian language, but vino being a word that can often be used in jest instead of wine.
I just got the above site via googling Australian Slang Novels which will bring up so much information and links to novels such as Australian Slang - The Land Down Under | Socyberty

If you wanted to do something with an Italian Connection [ and I first googled " The Australian Italian Mob " for we kind of make light of the terminology the Italian mob, it does bring up as I should have known, stories about the Mafioso!
So perhaps stick with something like " Italian Sugar Cane Farmers " and you'll get various historical books with sections on Italians, The Australian people: an ... - Google Books for example, perhaps a bit too heavy for your thesis.

If you want a book with humour which has a connection through its author of England and Australia, Max Walker is an interesting guy who played cricket for Australia and you may not know of the very long heritage between Australia and England of playing Cricket Test Matches
The Ashes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and you'll no doubt find many references that could allude to english differences.
But back to Max and How To Hypnotise Chooks & Other Great Yarns by Max Walker - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists and that could be a fun thesis I imagine.

But have a scrounge around as we say and if you have a particular area of the differences you wish to focus on, there're probably many other books about though some novels can be lengthy and so you would probably be doing a lot of summarising as well as analysis in your thesis.


----------

